# New car detail: Opel Insignia in mahogany brown



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there!

This friday my dad could pick up his new car, today I had some time to give it a good protection. Although the waxcoat from the dealership wasn't too bad, I didn't trust it would last that long so I gave it two coats of Dodo Juice Banana Armour and put some rain-X on the windows. We have ordered some wheelwax so it still isn't completed for the full 100% but as it was very sunny on the other side of the channel today I couldn't resist to take some pictures. It is by the way a 1.4T, not really fast but sufficient for our average day-to-day traffic.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice motor love the seats look very nice and i think the colour suits the car and i see a lot more similar colour on the option lists now, nice finish


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Love the colour


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, gorgeous shade


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

top job mate


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice mate, i like these cars.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice.

Never seen a licence plate like that before (I know some is obscurred), with only a single number at the end.


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Really nice, loving the colour also.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! I know my dad is very keen on de car as well.

All new Dutch cars have license plates according to this concept:

number under 100 - three letters - number under 10, e.g.: 33-GTD-7


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the colour matey  ........ you on I E ??

James


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

remonrace said:


> Thanks guys! I know my dad is very keen on de car as well.
> 
> All new Dutch cars have license plates according to this concept:
> 
> number under 100 - three letters - number under 10, e.g.: 33-GTD-7


Cheers. I lived in Veghel for a while near Eindhoven. So the licence plate through me a little. :thumb:


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! Just don't really know what I E is haha, could you help me a little with this abbreviation?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very,very nice,love this colour..


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Loving the colour. Nice car too.


----------

